# palabra más suave para "gordo"



## italfan

Hola, 
 
¿podéis decirme cuál sería la palabra más suave para decir que alguien es gordo?


Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Rellenito_, por ejemplo, o _subido de quilos_, o _de buen año_.


----------



## Prima Facie

Entrado en carnes podría servir también, aunque es muy...gráfico


----------



## wanpi

obeso.

saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Podrías decir también: "no es tan flaco"  yo quedaría contenta con eso


----------



## Ibermanolo

Grueso, corpulento. Eufemísticamente también se puede decir grande, grandote, fuerte....


----------



## mirx

Repuesto, robusto, fuerte, sano.


----------



## Peón

wanpi said:


> obeso.
> 
> saludos.


 

Si fuese gordo y alguien me dice "obeso", lo putearía (en Argentina al menos).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eufemísticamente están bien _robusto_ o _fornido_. Aunque lo más eufemístico (y menos ofensivo) me parece el diminutivo _rellenito_.


----------



## Agró

Lo mejor, *rellenito*. Aquí, a veces usamos 'majo', para enmascarar lo que pensamos realmente, es decir, que no está bien de peso. A mí me gusta 'fondón', a pesar de la tontería esa de la 'gallardía'.


*fondón**2**, na**.*
* 1.     * adj. despect. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que ha perdido la gallardía y agilidad por haber engordado.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calvo, *entrado en kilos* y en años. Derrítanse las mujeres.


----------



## Calambur

italfan said:


> ¿podéis decirme cuál sería la palabra más suave para decir que alguien es gordo?


A mí me parece que para decir que alguien (otro) es gordo se puede decir eso: _es gordo_.

El problema se presenta -en general- cuando se le quiere decir a alguien que él/ella es gordo/a. 
Creo que lo más que me atrevería a decirle es que está _*excedido de peso*._

Lo de _rellenito_ no sé, depende de cuán _rellenito_ sea (si es muy rellenito podría interpretar que le estás tomando el pelo).


----------



## ManPaisa

wanpi said:


> obeso.
> 
> saludos.



_Obeso_, ¿es eufemístico para ti?  Por aquí sería un insulto.

Me quedo con _llenito, gordito, pasadito de kilos._


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Lo mejor, *rellenito*. Aquí, a veces usamos 'majo', para enmascarar lo que pensamos realmente, es decir, que no está bien de peso. A mí me gusta 'fondón', a pesar de la tontería esa de la 'gallardía'.
> __


A mí _fondón_ me suena a _fondillón_. 


> *fondillo**.*
> (De _fondo_).
> * 1.     * m._ C. Rica._ *trasero*      (‖ nalgas). En Colombia, Cuba, El Salvador, Guatemala y Puerto  Rico, u. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing.
> * 2.     *  m. pl.   Parte trasera de los calzones o pantalones.


----------



## Vampiro

italfan said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿podéis decirme cuál sería la palabra más suave para decir que alguien es gordo?


Adiposo.
 

En Chile si el gordo es un niño, se acostumbra a decir: “está sanito”.
Antes probablemente lo decían en serio, ahora (que son más conocidos los problemas de salud que acarrea el sobrepeso) es claramente irónico.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Alguien que no tiene nada de delgado. A lo Quevedo.


----------



## Peón

Pinairun said:


> Alguien que no tiene nada de delgado. A lo Quevedo.


 

¡!!!


----------



## Anemoah

Según Eric Cartman, de South Park, él "no es gordo, sino de huesos anchos"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Anemoah said:


> Según Eric Cartman, de South Park, él "no es gordo, sino de huesos anchos"


Es decir, *fornido*.


----------



## pewen

wanpi said:


> obeso.
> 
> saludos.


 
La palabra obeso puede sonar muy despectiva en ciertos contextos y hasta ofensiva lo que podría significar que quien lo dice podría perder "más de algún diente"


----------



## ultravioleta

Qué tal "pingüe", que no suena tan gordo, y casi nadie sabe lo que quiere decir?


----------



## Peón

ultravioleta said:


> Qué tal "pingüe", que no suena tan gordo, y casi nadie sabe lo que quiere decir?


 
Salvo en "pingües ganancias", _nunca jamás_ escuché esa palabra


----------



## Agró

"pingües muslos" (Homero, hablando de terneras, cerdos...), y suena a muy gordo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola a todos.

"Bien galán" o "galanote" por acá. 

Saludos.


----------



## italfan

¡Cuántas respuestas!  

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Prima Facie

"De buen año", se dice en mi tierra.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Forrondosco se dice en la mía.


----------



## Prima Facie

¿¡Forrondosco??!! Dios mío...qué bello palabro


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hermoso. ¿Se ha dicho ya?. Hermosote para los bebés. 

Y hablando de si mismas : "Yo no estoy gorda, es que retengo líquidos."


----------



## MarieSuzanne

A la larga lista aportada añado: _rollizo_.


----------



## Alma Shofner

ManPaisa said:


> _Obeso_, ¿es eufemístico para ti?  Por aquí sería un insulto.
> 
> Me quedo con _llenito, gordito, pasadito de kilos._



En Sonora se dice llenito/a. A veces se escucha "embarnecido", "robusto", "fornido", "grueso".

Pero que suene con amor, definitivamente es "llenito/a"

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora se dice llenito/a. A veces se escucha "embarnecido", "robusto", "fornido", "grueso".
> 
> Pero que suene con amor, definitivamente es "llenito/a"
> 
> Saludos


 
Acá también dicen que alguien está embarneciendo, pero porque se parece a Barney.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por acá, recio, hermoso, de buen año, bien criado...


----------



## Ibermanolo

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por acá, recio, hermoso, de buen año, bien criado...


 
Cierto, se me olvidaba recio, muy usual por aquí.


----------



## Prima Facie

A mí ayer me llamaron "jamoncilla" :-(


----------



## Ibermanolo

A mí lo de estar jamona me parece un piropo así que alegra esa cara.


----------



## Prima Facie

En mi caso desde luego lo fue, ya que (y quizás aquí radique el matiz de esta palabra por el hecho de que un cerdo cebado es una buena señal) a pesar de haber cogido kilos, no llego a los 50. Creo que me lo dijeron para bien, pero j*dó...:-D


----------



## clares3

Hola
También oigo mucho en tono cariñoso "mi gordi" (unisex) y a veces "fati".


----------



## Prima Facie

¿¿fati?? Gensanta....

"gordi" sí, es habitual de forma cariñosa. Y suena mejor que "jamona", desde luego.


----------

